# Can somebody with photoshop do me a solid?



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I want this as an avy but I don't have photoshop right now. Can somebody get it done for me? Crop it border all the good stuff. Work some magic for me. Same approx dimensions as the avy I have now.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Sweet pic dude. That's gonna look bad ass:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You should know you picked it.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> You should know you picked it.


That's part of the joke. Your sense of humor has really gone downhill recently:thumbsdown:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

i got the joke, :dunno:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Well this isn't awkward haha. I'll do it when I get home later buddy.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Ill see if i can get something for you bro..


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> i got the joke, :dunno:


Oh my bad



KryOnicle said:


>


Looks good Kry. Know all he needs is a sig of him slapping Brown in the face:laugh:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)




----------

